# General > PC & Console Gaming >  ShootMania Storm

## Niall Fernie

> First trailer for ShootMania Storm, the competitive First-Person Shooter by Nadeo, makers of the TrackMania franchise ! ShootMania Storm will be available at the end of 2012 on digital download, exclusively on PC. Join a thriving competitive community, show your skills as a player and create your own maps and videos using the powerful tools provided.





I'm looking forward to this...  If the online play is anything like as good as the TrackMania series and the tools for the community to get their teeth into are half as good then this will be an FPS worth spending some serious time playing  :Smile:

----------


## Connor.

This actually looks really good.

I had played Trackmania, granted not for long, and wasn't very impressed.

I saw the trailer last week and despite FPS being my cup of tea, I didn't have high hopes. I will look forward to this, though.

----------


## Niall Fernie

TrackMania is more of a puzzle game than a racer, especially if you play online, some of the tracks only require you to finish once to be in the top 3 as they are so difficult that few finish at all.

This at least looks like there will be lots of interaction between players and if the map tools are anything like the ones for trackmania then there will be no shortage of variety.

I just hope the gameplay matches the graphics  :Smile:

----------


## Niall Fernie

Found some presentation tournament videos on youtube showing off some gameplay, "entertaining" shoutcast commentary as well  :Smile:

----------


## Niall Fernie

[excited]Just got my beta pass for ShootMania Storm!!![/excited]

Am downloading it now and hope to get a few minutes play before I have to go to work.  I'll give a report once I've managed to spend some time playing it properly.

----------


## Niall Fernie

I've managed to squeeze in around an hours worth of play on this now and its growing on me.

The gameplay is familiar to anyone used to FPSs and the graphics look just as they do on the trailer.

The gamemodes are fairly standard (FFA, capture etc) so far although the weaponry is a bit limited and changing weapons depends on pads and tunnels - a bit odd.

The editor mode is just as complete as Trackmania and seems to work in exactly the same manner and there is the ability to create scripts for new gametypes etc.

The movement of the player feels a bit like Unreal Tournament or Halo.  Gameplay is fast and furious much like that of Trackmania, rounds are short (so far) and it doesn't look like it will become boring in a hurry.

The community has already been working hard at creating maps and I don't think I've actually played on any that came with the game yet.

From the chatter in game, the map designers are in there playing along side the rest of us so modifications should be swift.

The servers in the UK so far have been comparable to the ones I play quake on, 40-60 ping, lag seems to be dependent more on your graphics settings than your connection.  Not sure how big the servers will go but played a couple of 32 player games and seemed to be no different to smaller ones.

I've only got 5 days left on my beta ticket but I think I'll be shelling out the massive 20 quid for this one, might even go for trackmania canyon at the same time as it looks like a lot of fun as well.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Wanted to play more shootmania but ended up buying TrackMania 2: Canyon, oops  :Smile: 

Anyway this is what it looks like when I attempt to play, much more practice needed...

----------

